# 2014 Jeep wrangler sport



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Know of any problems with the 2014 Wrangler sport ? 
Pretty clean, no add on's 35,000 miles .
3.6 6cyl 4wd removable hard top. 
To be used as daily driver and some surf fishing, no serious off roading.
$25,000
Appreciate any info, I've learned here that there were some not so good years for Jeeps.
Makes you wonder why they traded it in already, hopefully they just weren't comfy.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

The 3.6 is better than the 3.8. More HP. Have never driven one but that is what my jeep buddies say. Would go with MT over auto. If I were getting beach machine it would be XJ with 4.0 and MT.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

iamatt said:


> The 3.6 is better than the 3.8. More HP. Have never driven one but that is what my jeep buddies say. Would go with MT over auto. If I were getting beach machine it would be XJ with 4.0 and MT.


Why MT over auto for the beach?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

That 42rle has weird shift points, especially if bogged down in sand. We thrashed one Wheeling Imogene and blackbear pass in Ouray, Co. Was thankful for an auto there since a 12 inch oops with MT could be your last. I just prefer MT tho. test drive both!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Why MT over auto for the beach?


On early model year JK's they had issues with transmissions overheating when running sand in 4WD where you need to keep wheelspeed up in lower gears. I would hope they fixed that though when they went to the newer pentastar motor like the one that would be in your 2014.


----------



## Midnite-boater (Jan 26, 2015)

I have 35000 on mine no problems so far


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Midnite-boater said:


> I have 35000 on mine no problems so far


3.8? They blowing up with as little as 20K. Keep your oil receipts.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnite-boater (Jan 26, 2015)

2014 is a 3.6


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

TX Skiff, did you ever get a jeep?


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

printman said:


> TX Skiff, did you ever get a jeep?


No
Seems like they have a lot of different problems, different years.
Been looking at Tacoma's, but there are not as many used one's out there as jeeps .
A lot of both are manual and with hip problems I need auto.


----------

